# New Ownership And Shop Coming Soon!!



## DNAReptiles (Mar 18, 2012)

:welcome:
As in title i have currently purchased a reptile shop and will be undergoing a revamp over the next couple of weeks, we will be offering everything you require and if theres nothing instore we will be happy to find it for you.

i (Dale) have over 5 years experience in keeping a large variety of reptiles and have accumulated alot of knowledge over the years obviously still learning as everybody does.

we will be offering a bespoke vivarium service to building almost anything you desire at a reasonable price and excellent quality, that side of the shop comes from myself again as for the past 6 years i have been a cabinet maker so have a vast experience in that area.

we will be open on the 2nd of april and will be having a sale on easter weekend to make way for new stock.

we are very friendly and always up for a chat so come down for a visit and hopefully leave with a smile.

facebook: DNA Reptiles | Facebook 

website coming soon :2thumb:


----------



## DNAReptiles (Mar 18, 2012)

Bump up :2thumb:

Now have a very basic website up and running just with contact information on etc.

also theres a facebook page you can like which will keep you up to date with offers etc.

thanks


----------



## DNAReptiles (Mar 18, 2012)

Bump up :2thumb: 

Got some nice plans coming together just looking forward to. Open day.


----------



## bmxben (May 23, 2010)

take lots of pics of your shop..


----------



## sharpstrain (May 24, 2008)

DNAReptiles said:


> Bump up :2thumb:
> 
> Now have a very basic website up and running just with contact information on etc.
> 
> ...


 
and the website address is?


----------



## bmxben (May 23, 2010)

sharpstrain said:


> and the website address is?



Well by his user name it will probs be that...


----------



## DNAReptiles (Mar 18, 2012)

Will upload before and after pics when I have done it. 

And website is just a static page for now which is http://dnareptiles.com


----------



## Hashcake (Nov 23, 2011)

Too far for me to pay a visit but a couple of people in the trade have told me that reptile keeping is the fastest growing sector of the pet market so good luck with your venture and hope it works out well for you.


----------



## DNAReptiles (Mar 18, 2012)

Hashcake said:


> Too far for me to pay a visit but a couple of people in the trade have told me that reptile keeping is the fastest growing sector of the pet market so good luck with your venture and hope it works out well for you.


No worries I will be hopefully having a online shop to, and I heard that to and that there's more reptiles being sold than cats and dogs in the uk lol


----------



## DNAReptiles (Mar 18, 2012)

Kennedypjp said:


> good job well done image


Cheers buddy


----------



## ch4dg (Jul 24, 2008)

goodluck with it, and yes....pics



DNAReptiles said:


> I heard that to and that there's more reptiles being sold than cats and dogs in the uk lol


thats prob true, but mainly because they make it so hard for people to purchase cats/dogs through legit ways
plus the novelty factor play a massive part in it....alot of people when purchasing a snake, lizard or T do so ....just so they can say they own one., some grow to love them others-get bored and neglect/mistreat them, sell them or let them loose.
at the moment its more or less kind of a trend(in the pet sector) so its having a good time at the moment and owning a reptile is becoming more of the norm now


----------



## DNAReptiles (Mar 18, 2012)

ch4dg said:


> goodluck with it, and yes....pics
> 
> 
> thats prob true, but mainly because they make it so hard for people to purchase cats/dogs through legit ways
> ...


Very well said I have taken in many reps in the past because people have got bored of them suppose it's the same with most things to be honest.


----------



## DNAReptiles (Mar 18, 2012)

bump :2thumb:


----------



## nat.brassington (Jul 12, 2009)

By any chance? Have you been a member on this forum before? under a different name? and have you also owned a pet shop before?


----------



## DNAReptiles (Mar 18, 2012)

nat.brassington said:


> By any chance? Have you been a member on this forum before? under a different name? and have you also owned a pet shop before?


I haven't been a member personally, but the shop that I have purchased has and posted on here in the past I just created a new account because I have changed the shops name and it is under renovation so going to be some noticeable changes in the way it looks and the way it's run


----------



## DNAReptiles (Mar 18, 2012)

Bump up


----------

